
Ask HN: Is there an API that can tell me the most popular pages on a site? - jameslk
I&#x27;m building a monitoring service that checks for things such as accessibility and performance issues on websites. I&#x27;d like to scan the top N visited pages of a website (in e.g. the past month or year).<p>Is there a service providing an API or data export that can tell me which pages are the most visited for a particular website? Similar to Alexa, but at the URL level for a website? Or maybe Alexa already provides this and I&#x27;m not aware?<p>I know I can probably use Google Analytics&#x27; API for this, but I&#x27;m looking for something that can tell me this without having to be granted permission by each website if possible.<p>Thank you!
======
jameslk
It seems SEMrush or Ahrefs can provide SEO organic rankings of pages, which
might be a close but imperfect proxy to finding the most visited URLs of a
site.

